# Unable to mount USB



## adripillo (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, *I'm* using FreeBSD 9 and LDE 4.7. When *I* plugin my USB KDE shows up a message telling me that the USB is connected but it can*'*t mount it. So as root *I* can do it but *I* want that "KDE" auto-mounts it while using my normal user. I guess *I* must add some kind of permission to it but *I* really don*'*t know where.

If anyone can help me, I would be grateful.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html

About halfway down the page deals with your issue.


----------



## adripillo (Mar 13, 2012)

Hawk said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html
> 
> About halfway down the page deals with your issue.



Thank you!


----------



## zwzw (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

*P*lease help me. I have replaced my HDD external USB case. How to mount the existing ufs2 data partition on the HDD again? (I do not want to format the HDD. The enclosure with an other HDD and the HDD with an ther HDD case worked fine in the past.)

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 14, 2012)

[CMD=]"mount -t ufs /dev/<device> /<mountpoint (typically mnt)>"[/CMD]

In the future, please start a new thread before posting on a new issue. Also, here is *my* method for troubleshooting (please use in order for best results):
1. Use common sense.
2. Apply higher, more technical brain functionings.
3. Make pot of coffee (can be used during any step in this process).
4. Read the manual
5. Google relevant output.
6. Post on forums.
7. Bug/annoy moderators/developers until you get a hostile response (after all, they WORK here).

_Disclaimer: User Hawk is not responsible for bodily injury incurred by armed responses from moderators/developers. Use at your own risk._


----------

